# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Kerkoj dike per te ndare Apartment ne NY

## number

Prsh Forumi muajin tjeter po nisem per ne New York dhe vertet po kerkoj dike qe te ndajme Apartmentin bashke mundesisht qe eshte ne Staten Island ose Brooklyn.
Neqoftese ka ndonje ketu qe ka vend te lire ne banese (apartment), shtepi ose dhome dhe neqoftese me pranoni ju lutem me shkruani ne Mp ose ketu dhe bisedojm. Faleminderit!

----------


## number

Nuk ka asnje ketu qe mund te me ndihmoje me ndonje dhome, erdhen ditet qe te nisem akoma nuk jam tu gjet dike.

----------


## angmokio

> Nuk ka asnje ketu qe mund te me ndihmoje me ndonje dhome, erdhen ditet qe te nisem akoma nuk jam tu gjet dike.


Nuk eshte e thene ta ndash me shqiptar . Shko e shfleto faqe online ne keto property agencies dhe do gjesh me qindra lajmerime ku kerkojne dike per te ndare apartamentin.

----------


## murik

Jep sqarime per veten, kush,si,qysh,tek dhe ndoshta dikujt mund ti terheqi vemendjen kerkesa jote.

----------


## number

29 vjecar Shqiptar nga Maqedonia kam te mbaruar fakultetin e shkencave kompjuterike dhe per momentin jam duke punuar ketu ne Maqedoni ne nje firme amerikane. Jam nje person i pergjegjshem i respektueshem, cdo njeri ja kalon mire me mua. Ne Ny do te jem per nje periudhe te shkurter kohore max 5 muaj dhe kerkoj dike per te qendruar per aq kohe sa do te jem ne NY. Flm!

----------


## Eliiii9

Kush te kete nevoje per shtepi ne brooklyn me shkruani!

----------

